# As the title suggests I have the following very well painted Horrors of Tzeench for s



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

As the title suggests I have the following very well painted Horrors of Tzeench for sale.
I'm only asking for £4 a figure (a bargain!), so it would be £24. for the whole lot!!
Buyer pays postage and I will of course get the package weighed and let you know how much the postage will be. (I'm in the UK)
If you're interested please PM me.
















I can take individual pics of the miniatures if anyone shows an interest.
Darrell.


----------

